# Bolt User Guide



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

http://assets.tivo.com/assets/resources/HowTo/BOLT_VG_31AUG2015.pdf

As many people are getting Bolt+, and have so many very basic questions, especially those who had no TiVo before (please do not take it as an offense - I have been there before), I would suggest starting from the guide.

I personally prefer to have it in PDF, and then either go by table of content for each item I don't know, or hit "CTRL" + "F" on a PC to search by word.

Just a suggestion. The guide is well laid out, and has almost all information needed.


----------

